# Benjamin Moore "Ben" Paint



## jmucapsfan07 (May 4, 2010)

I had posted another thread about a recommendation for interior paint. I didn't receive too many responses but I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the "Ben" line.

It seems like a decent price point but I'm not sure if there are better options out there for the price. I'm not sure I need the highest end BM paint although I am painting the entire main floor of my new townhouse.

Any suggestions or comments are appreciated.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

go with what your eyes like seeing. 90% of the results are in the prep work and application. the brand, as long as it isn't too bad, isn't the dictator of your finish work.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

For what it is it's pretty good (not premium, but not builder's grade)
Being a low-VOC mid-grade there's not a lot around in the first half of that (low VOC), but even BM has comparable quality and price in their other (regular VOC) lines
SuperSpec would be the comparable product in their regular lines

If you are painting it Linen White or some such basic "white" color, and don't need the wash-ability, durability, etc. of a premium line, then ben is a great way to go

If you are a "color person" or want good wash-ability or desire better durability (or perhaps some other features), I'd say it's worth it to step up


----------



## lpen (Oct 15, 2010)

I just painted my dining room with BM Low voc Paint. It was the medium priced paint. I used Coastal Path color. I had to do two coats but was painting over a wedgewood blue color. The Ben Moore paint goes on good, doesn't drip much because of thick consistency. The paint dried pretty quick. I was able to do 2nd coat right after doing the 1st. Told my husband to stop cutting in on second coat because it dried so quick. Love the color too.


----------



## moopey (Sep 14, 2010)

Like a previous poster stated, the BEN line is low VOC. but what some people don't know is that the BEN paint uses the same tint as the Aura line. The Aura tints contain more hardeners than say, the Regal line up of paints. So even if you don't care about low VOC's you are getting a good product for your money.

Coverage is about the same as the Regal line, so don't expect to not prime or one coat coverage like the Aura line. If your looking for washability use an eggshell sheen or above.

Having used Regal, BEN, and Aura, I prefer the Regal. I haven't completely bought into the low VOC fad yet. The only time I would use Aura is if I was in a time crunch, not because of the "1 coat coverage" but because it has a faster drying time. most times, 2 coats is needed because a you may have a missed spot or whatever. the Aura allows you to put up both coats in a faster time.

sorry for so much info. bottom line is, if you want low VOC or just wan't to save money, the BEN line will do you just fine.


----------

